# New Husqvarna 240 Chainsaw ?



## Radco

Hello  glad I found this forum.  I am a  sort of new chainsaw user. been 15 years since my last saw.  Just a  Home user not pro. A few weeks ago I  purchased me a  Husky 240   16" chainsaw  for fathers day   Great little saw. Use will be  for  blow downs ,suckers  wat to  open  some of my 2 + acres up open up , not the full 2 acres   just clean up.. 
 Issue first 5/6 tanks ran flawless. I run a tank  then take a break, went to cut some more about 1 hr later, saw would not idle. throttle  all ok  no burps or farts. Drop off to my dealer,  they adjusted idle. all good for 1 tank. then started to stall, let sit the ok for awhile,  I will drop off again but  what can I do ? The 240 does not have access to idle screw  just  L and H.. I did order tool but while under warranty I do not  want to mess it up.. So what  do you think the issue may be? I use Fresh Gas 91 , Husky  oil mix and Husky bar oil. Gas id from Shell now a  flt by night
  Sorry for being long winded. Any   manuals I should get ?

 Thanks Richard


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!

Something isn't right there.  It's new so I'd let the dealer take care of it.  Idle speed should be kind of high (somewhere around 2500-3000 RPM's) so it really shouldn't be stalling.

You shouldn't need any manuals.  I have several Husqvarna saws and things really don't (or shouldn't) go wrong.


----------



## Radco

bc. Thanks for the quick reply. I am going to drop it off to the dealer, but if it is something simple like the idle screw  alittle loose  it would be something I can tweak as needed. It is alittle  bit of a pain to drop it off,but I am not a pro so missing it for a few days is not a problem. Any idea why the idle screw is now covered? EPA reasons?
  Thanks again and thanks for the welcome

 Rich


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Rich.  Another WELCOME to you.

And another suggestion to take it to the dealer.  This is under warranty and the last thing you want to do is mess with it and potentially void the protection it gives you.  

Prior to taking it to the dealer, call them.  Ask to talk to the service manager, ask him this same question, if he gives you a bit of advice and tells you what to tweak then you are doing it with his blessing.  So you won't void the warranty.


----------



## Radco

Melensdad said:


> Hi Rich. Another WELCOME to you.
> 
> And another suggestion to take it to the dealer. This is under warranty and the last thing you want to do is mess with it and potentially void the protection it gives you.
> 
> Prior to taking it to the dealer, call them. Ask to talk to the service manager, ask him this same question, if he gives you a bit of advice and tells you what to tweak then you are doing it with his blessing. So you won't void the warranty.


 Mel thanks for the welcome and advice.  The dealer is near my shop so dropping off and pick up is not a issue but a bummer  when a  new saw is  a problem,  Maybe I should have got the next model up with a bigger motor, but  for trimming I thought the 240 would do fine and be safer to  learn on. But if I tackle the  bigger trees later I have a excuse to by another saw  lol
Thanks again Great forum

 Rich


----------



## JimVT

I have had 6 or 7 saws so far my biggest problem was fuel . my previous one got a bad fuel line due to the stuff in car gas . 
 the husky was a good one. I think that one got run over when I pulled my trailer ahead.


----------



## Radco

JimVT said:


> I have had 6 or 7 saws so far my biggest problem was fuel . my previous one got a bad fuel line due to the stuff in car gas .
> the husky was a good one. I think that one got run over when I pulled my trailer ahead.


 Jim  Thanks for the reply. I have read a lot about bad fuel. But   my fuel is a week or so old. I shake gas can 40  50 seconds before I add it to saw..
  The saw does start fine  usually runs good first 5 /6 tanks then I had the problem. Now starts and runs good  but  maybe  1/4 of a tank   when you release the throttle  you can hear is start to stall, hit the throttle  keeps running,, Then   later it will die on idle.  Is it common to get a vapor lock when hot? Temp- was in the 80s. first time was 70s. Off to dealer tomorrow. Glad I purchased it  from a dealer instead of a box store


----------



## mtntopper

Radco said:


> Jim  Thanks for the reply. I have read a lot about bad fuel. But   my fuel is a week or so old. I shake gas can 40  50 seconds before I add it to saw..
> The saw does start fine  usually runs good first 5 /6 tanks then I had the problem. Now starts and runs good  but  maybe  1/4 of a tank   when you release the throttle  you can hear is start to stall, hit the throttle  keeps running,, Then   later it will die on idle.  Is it common to get a vapor lock when hot? Temp- was in the 80s. first time was 70s. Off to dealer tomorrow. Glad I purchased it  from a dealer instead of a box store



Check the fuel filter which is usually on the end of the fuel line inserted into the tank. With it low on fuel shine a light in tank to see if you have a filter and tank full of dirt or gunk. Sounds like a possible filter problem. When not running the filter may lose some of the dirt to only suck it back to the filter when you run it again. Just a thought as I have had this happen on snow machines with in tank filters. It will run good and then just die but will start back up later.


----------



## Radco

mtntopper said:


> Check the fuel filter which is usually on the end of the fuel line inserted into the tank. With it low on fuel shine a light in tank to see if you have a filter and tank full of dirt or gunk. Sounds like a possible filter problem. When not running the filter may lose some of the dirt to only suck it back to the filter when you run it again. Just a thought as I have had this happen on snow machines with in tank filters. It will run good and then just die but will start back up later.


 Thanks  for the advice, Hopefully it  would be that simple  . Even thought the saw is new and gas fresh  there could  be some gunk in there,   Im sure that has happened before.  Ill check


  Rich


----------



## muleman RIP

I keep a parts cleaner brush(stiff bristles) in my saw tub and clean around the gas and bar oil caps before adding fluids. Been doing that for 30 years and blocked up filters and oil passages is never an issue. I use nothing but ethanol free premium fuel in it and all my small engines except the riding mower.


----------



## mtntopper

muleman said:


> I keep a parts cleaner brush(stiff bristles) in my saw tub and clean around the gas and bar oil caps before adding fluids. Been doing that for 30 years and blocked up filters and oil passages is never an issue. I use nothing but ethanol free premium fuel in it and all my small engines except the riding mower.



I use a stiff tooth brush for the cleaning around fuel and bar oil cap. Older fuel tanks seem to collect debris from some debris fairy. I clean my saw after each use and use the air compressor to blow out all the crap that accumulates. I use a saw hard in my environment and own about 5 of them now. I try to start and run each one several times a year to make sure it is ready if needed. Two get used often and the others not as much as they are more specialty job saws.


----------



## Radco

muleman said:


> I keep a parts cleaner brush(stiff bristles) in my saw tub and clean around the gas and bar oil caps before adding fluids. Been doing that for 30 years and blocked up filters and oil passages is never an issue. I use nothing but ethanol free premium fuel in it and all my small engines except the riding mower.


Great advice  Thanks. As for fuel all we  have  in Maine is 10%mix   . Ill add a brush to my kit

 Rich


----------



## Radco

mtntopper said:


> I use a stiff tooth brush for the cleaning around fuel and bar oil cap. Older fuel tanks seem to collect debris from some debris fairy. I clean my saw after each use and use the air compressor to blow out all the crap that accumulates. I use a saw hard in my environment and own about 5 of them now. I try to start and run each one several times a year to make sure it is ready if needed. Two get used often and the others not as much as they are more specialty job saws.



I have a few extra tooth brush's Ill add to my kit. I also blow off my saw after each use with my small compressor.. Ill be adding a new saw in the future  bur it will be  more a pro saw, when I tackle my back 2 acre's
  Great forums  the advice here is priceless   hope I can  return the favor  someday to you all
 Rich


----------

